# ISO appetizers for prime rib dinner



## legend_018

ok I don't want to go overboard. I want them to be hungry for the prime rib dinner ahemmmm....expensive "lol". 

I'm having prime rib, mashed potatoes, and green beans. I'm making 2 cakes for desert. Chocolate Estasy Strawberry Short Cake and Carrot Cake.

People are coming at 2pm and I think dinner will be ready hopefully by 3/3:30pm. 

What is simple and not too overly filling for an appetizer or two?

I could do olives, small pickles and some different cubed cheeses on a platter and some salsa and chips. Any other ideas?


----------



## jpmcgrew

How about a crudite (vegetables )platter with a couple of dips a little bit of cheese with some light crackers I would skip the salsa and chips.Since dinner is with in the hour you are right not too much.Or just a simple shrimp cocktail with the vegies and dips.


----------



## Barb L.

Since you are eating so soon after they have arrived, I would just serve liquids !  Let them be hungry - it is a early dinner.  They will enjoy all your hard work !!   Good luck -  it will be awesome  !


----------



## Katie H

If you feel you _must _serve appetizers, do what jp suggests.  Just serve a crudite platter, but make it light.  You want to tease your guests' tastebuds enough to _want_ what's ahead.


----------



## kadesma

_When I'm having a meal like prime rib, I want my family or guests to enjoy it..So tidbits before hand are usually small bites and just a few in number each..Two we enjoy are slices of cucumber that I slice and drain, then top with crab,mayo,lemon juice, mint, tabasco and salt and pepper, plus I do a few cherry tomatoes with either feta or cream cheese,chives,sour cream and pine nuts..I make two of each per person and those with drinks are just before we sit down..Everyone has a taste and whets their appetites then enjoys dinner._

_kadesma_


----------



## mish

I like the shrimp cocktail idea. OR

stuffed mushrooms

mini crustless quiches

Strawberries stuffed w cream cheese

There's another appetizer thread with many good ideas. Try a search here.

I would stay away from bread, chips and dips -- too filling.


----------



## PA Baker

Legend, you've gotten some delicious sounding ideas already!  I'm moving your post down to the Appetizer forum so that you get some more views.


----------



## legend_018

Wow these are great ideas!!!


----------



## legend_018

Does anyone know of any good veggie dip recipes? I'm looking around online now.  I'm looking for simplicity as I have a lot to get ready for plus a 1 year old at home "lol". She is going to nana's for the day on Saturday though.

I'm thinking a nice small veggie platter and a dip. So far that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## legend_018

ooh ooh I found one that suits my needs.

Veggie Dip Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## Katie H

Here's one for Caesar Dip that sounds really delicious.  You could thin it out a bit after the party and dress a salad with it.


----------



## legend_018

Katie E said:
			
		

> Here's one for Caesar Dip that sounds really delicious.  You could thin it out a bit after the party and dress a salad with it.



Thanks - I'll check it out.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Just like Katie says a tease or to stimulate appetite I also like Kades idea cucumber slices .I really like the brand Alloutte? a really good spreadable cheese in many flavors to put on cucumbers.Also you could make those thin parmesan crisps forget their name at the moment but all it is is fresh grated parmesan cheese a little flour and some fresh ground pepper baked in the oven to make really thin cheese crackers.Parmesan Fricos?  
Somebody here surely has a recipe and knows what Im talking about.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Legend,if you do decide to vegies be sure to blanch them first not carrots or celery but brocolli,cauliflower and so on.Depending on what you choose.


----------



## legend_018

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Legend,if you do decide to vegies be sure to blanch them first not carrots or celery but brocolli,cauliflower and so on.Depending on what you choose.


That's good to know. It would be baby carrots, red pepper, pepperconchinis, prosuito/mozzerella stuffed cherry peppers and seseme crackers. I got the idea from boston chef's site. A food blog I like.
but I haven't decided totally on what I'm going to do.


----------



## Katie H

Absolutely blanch some of the veggies.  However, I have to disagree with jp.  The carrots need to be blanched a bit.  It makes them easier to eat and brings out their sweetness.


----------



## jpmcgrew

I agree with Katie unless you cut carrots real small almost match stick size .I like the crunch.As far as a dip goes ranch or blue cheese dressing is really good and no extra work.


----------



## mish

I found it. This was a thread about cold finger food for a buffet.  Some may be too filling w your dinner, but it will give you some ideas.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/441486-post10.html


----------



## jpmcgrew

Mish,the stuffed mushrooms are another great idea.Delicious but not too filling and a great lead to prime rib.


----------



## mish

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Mish,the stuffed mushrooms are another great idea.Delicious but not too filling and a great lead to prime rib.


 
I luvvv stuffed shrooms. Give me a couple of stuffed mushrooms, smoked oysters on wheat thins, assorted cheeses, grapes, chocolate dipped figs (dark and white choc), a blind date  (a date stuffed with an almond), and champagne, & there's dinner. 

I knew what you meant by the frigos(?) - puddles of shredded parm on a baking sheet, bake till melted & while warm enough to handle, wrap the end around a wooden spoon to make a horn shape. They're pretty on top of a salad or (tomato) soup too.

I've been saving this dainty-sounding appy for a special occasion. It may not be too filling because they're small - like little flowers.

*Prociutto Cups*​ 
Prosciutto Cups - Allrecipes


----------



## Uncle Bob

Another vote for stuffed mushrooms!


----------



## legend_018

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Mish,the stuffed mushrooms are another great idea.Delicious but not too filling and a great lead to prime rib.


I could also do what my brother taught me and very very delicious. You take mushrooms and cook them in butter. While cooking you add spices like paprika, garlic powder, onion powder, salt and pepper. When there done cooking you add some "half and half" or something similiar AND "kikomans" terriki baste and glaze. You let it cook another minute or two. 

Serve with toothpicks. There to dieee for. My friends beg for me to make them when they come over for luncheons


----------



## mish

Glad to be of help!


----------



## auntdot

For something a little fancy you could make a small smoked salmon rose, surround it with thinly slliced cukes, toss on some capers, toss on some thinly julienned carrots and maybe some zucchini and top with a nice white salad dressing.  Your choice.  Think bottled would do just fine.

Just an idea.


----------



## kadesma

mish said:
			
		

> I luvvv stuffed shrooms. Give me a couple of stuffed mushrooms, smoked oysters on wheat thins, assorted cheeses, grapes, chocolate dipped figs (dark and white choc), a blind date  (a date stuffed with an almond), and champagne, & there's dinner.
> 
> I knew what you meant by the frigos(?) - puddles of shredded parm on a baking sheet, bake till melted & while warm enough to handle, wrap the end around a wooden spoon to make a horn shape. They're pretty on top of a salad or (tomato) soup too.
> 
> I've been saving this dainty-sounding appy for a special occasion. It may not be too filling because they're small - like little flowers.
> 
> *Prociutto Cups*​
> Prosciutto Cups - Allrecipes


Mish,
made a copy..Looks so good..I'm thinking we will give this a try on sunday..Thanks so much for a wonderful new idea..
Will let you know the results..
kadesma


----------



## lyndalou

How about whatever drinks your serving and some mixed nuts? My friends from France say that's the way they do it over there. They were amazed at how much food we put out before a meal.


----------



## legend_018

Wow thanks for all the ideas. I made a small veggie platter consisting of cut up red pepper, baby carrots and pumpernickle bread. I also made a homemade veggie dip to go with it. oh and also my marinated mushrooms.


----------

